# I Just Finished Up A 17-600 With A Power Down Feed



## randyjaco (Aug 17, 2015)

I picked up this Delta Rockwell 17-600 a little over a month ago. It was a basket case,but luckily all the parts were in the basket. This is a very well made drill press. I wonder why Delta didn't didn't make it longer than they did. The finished product runs great. The Reeves drive is the smoothest I have ever used. I am going to hate selling it.


----------



## brino (Aug 18, 2015)

Randy,

That looks like a very well made tool.
Thanks for posting the pictures, I have never seen one like it before.

-brino


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sweet!  Nice work.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2015)

Really nice, that sure would be nice to have. I haven't seen one like it in many years. I've been watching for a decent press with the power down feed option for quite a while. When I do see one they are very over priced . You did a great job restoring this press. Thanks


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, I forgot to mention that it came with a factory 110-120 vac 1 hp motor.

Randy


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice job. I doubt I could let that one go if it were mine. Of course that's why I have buildings full of unfinished projects With little chance of finishing them all before my eventual demise.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice restoration. I bet it didn't look that good when it was new.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't recall ever seen one with power feed.  That must of been an option that few ever ordered with the drill press purchase.
Nice job of restoration you did there!  Don't sell it! Keep it!


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 20, 2015)

Very sweet machine. Rockwell made very nice machines found in many vocational institutions (robust). What's your asking price and the weight of the unit?


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 20, 2015)

The price is $1,200 and it weighs @ 300#.
Hey Firestopper, it is an easy thousand mile trip from Tucson to Houston 8^)

Randy


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 21, 2015)

$1,200 is a fair price for that gem. I'm sure it won't live in your space for long.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmmmmmm I will be in the area the first of next month. I wonder how I can shoehorn that in the back of the minivan without my wife noticing?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

If you don't take her she will never see it.  Nice work Randy as always.

 "Billy G"


----------

